# Woody Allen: Blame shifting



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZVGhG59l3M

Watch the blame shifting...classic.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

link corrected:

Deconstructing Harry - Woody Allen - The Affair - YouTube


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

aug said:


> link corrected:
> 
> Deconstructing Harry - Woody Allen - The Affair - YouTube


Thanks Aug!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Good example of blame shifting. Never liked Woody Allen, and there's something about him that has always rubbed me the wrong way. To me, he just comes off as a slimy weasel, and I have this urge to beat him senseless.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Good example of blame shifting. Never liked Woody Allen, and there's something about him that has always rubbed me the wrong way. To me, he just comes off as a slimy weasel, and I have this urge to beat him senseless.


True...he just begs to get punched.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Geoffrey Marsh said:


> True...he just begs to get punched.


I had to laugh at that, for the simple reason that........
Geoffery Marshs' profile pic looks VERY similar to the OM in my case and every time I see the pic I think.....

POW! Right in the kisser!

Sorry G-man, but from that side profile you really do look like him. (although you live 3000 miles away, clearly have a brain in your head and have not been arrsted for abusing under age children((no joke!)) ) I've kept quiet for so long, but I couldn't let this one slip any longer. 

I thought I thaw a puddy cat


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> I had to laugh at that, for the simple reason that........
> Geoffery Marshs' profile pic looks VERY similar to the OM in my case and every time I see the pic I think.....
> 
> POW! Right in the kisser!
> ...


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> I had to laugh at that, for the simple reason that........
> Geoffery Marshs' profile pic looks VERY similar to the OM in my case and every time I see the pic I think.....
> 
> POW! Right in the kisser!
> ...


N-B chances are that all of us bear some resemblance to some OM somewhere, sometime. Even you.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder if this was the scene played out when Mia Farrow found out he had been screwing the 20 year old girl they had raised as their own. Low life.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I experienced the blame shifting eventually, it was all my fault 100%,but it was lies to begin with.

Perfect scene and the twisting Allen does is wonderful to behold. These are not isolated cases, they're plentiful enough that they have scenes in movies.

God protect me that I never ever do that to someone. If I have a serious issue, please let me communicate it. To honor and respect the other person is so important.


----------

